# [SOLVED} ajaxterm displays buttons, but no console window

## gordonp

Mainly for the later Googlers...

I have ajaxterm installed and it was working fine for a long time.  However, I don't use it that often (preferring to SSH directly from a terminal, somewhere) so I really can't say when it broke...

But it was broken recently when I tried to use it.  Ajaxterm is proxied behind my https:// apache-server, and I did receive apache's auth-request.  After providing good credentials, ajaxterm would give me a blank screen, with only three ajaxterm buttons at the top (Colors, GET, Paste).  No console window, no SSH auth-prompts  :Sad:   I was using Firefox 3.6.9.  There were no clues in Apache logfiles (just 200 success).  All server-side stuff appeared to be happy, and working properly, but me-the-client wasn't happy  :Sad: 

After a while, I got the idea to try a different browser:

Same blank window (no console) with Epiphany.

However, Konqueror worked perfectly!

Re-Googling, I found others had this same blank-ajaxterm, with Firefox 3.6 (and Chrome).  This fix worked for me (changing one line in sarissa.js):

```
# emacs -nw /usr/share/ajaxterm/sarissa.js
```

Change this (line 268):

```

            XMLDocument.prototype.readyState = 0;

            /**

            * <p>Emulate IE's parseError attribute</p>

            */

```

To this:

```
            try {

                XMLDocument.prototype.readyState = 0;

            } catch(e) {

            };

             /**

             * <p>Emulate IE's parseError attribute</p>

             */

```

Then, restart Ajaxterm:

```
# /etc/init.d/ajaxterm restart
```

Restart Firefox (to flush all caching), and ajaxterm should again work properly for you.

Package versions:

net-misc/ajaxterm-0.10

www-servers/apache-2.2.16

www-client/epiphany-2.30.2-r1

kde-base/konqueror-4.4.5

www-client/firefox-3.6.9

HTH,

GordP

----------

